# Going to the range this morning.



## IKE (Feb 15, 2018)

Because of all the cold weather I haven't been to the outdoor gun range that I'm a member of (just 10 minutes from home) since early November but we're in the mid 60's now and as soon as it gets light out mama and I are going to go do a little shooting......I was going by myself but she ask to tag along and shoot her older S & W Model 10 revolver in .38 Special a little bit.

I'll be shooting my stainless Remington R-1S M1911 semi auto chambered in .45 ACP that I bought for myself as a retirement present back in 2015......I've been reloading off and on all winter so having enough ammo for both guns won't be a problem.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 15, 2018)

Happy shooting!! Just getting out of the house will be great!!! Going to 85 down here!!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 19, 2018)

When go to our local outdoor Range, when we can. We both love shooting. I had small-arms training while in the Navy and my very first gun/rifle was a Daisy Pump B-B Gun in high school. Use to shoot sparrows in and around our barn with it. My step-dad use to say, "sure wish these birds could find somewhere else to poop, instead of on our farm equipment."


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 19, 2018)

That's about the only place I would be comfortable with someone taking their guns.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Feb 19, 2018)

Have fun Ike. I've always wanted to learn to shoot.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 19, 2018)

ProsperosDaughter said:


> Have fun Ike. I've always wanted to learn to shoot.



My wife's mom use to shoot and hunt in Michigan and brought down a nice "point/number?" White-Tail there when wife was young. 


I was pretty surprised when I found out that firearms didn't bother her. Had no problem at all teaching her different things. She even helps me reload ammo clips. Has her own rifle and handgun. She is 70 years old. Very, very proud of her!!


----------



## usmc1978 (Feb 27, 2018)

ProsperosDaughter said:


> Have fun Ike. I've always wanted to learn to shoot.



It's never too late. I've taught lots of folks to shoot, girls and boys as well as men and women of all ages. Girls/women are typically better shots than boys/men. Find an instructor who doesn't have an ego and it'll be great fun!


----------



## James (Feb 28, 2018)

Range days were the best days.  Even when it was January and the temp was -25


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 1, 2018)

usmc1978 said:


> It's never too late. I've taught lots of folks to shoot, girls and boys as well as men and women of all ages. Girls/women are typically better shots than boys/men. Find an instructor who doesn't have an ego and it'll be great fun!


Our 13 year old grandson is the best shooter among us..His father thought him gun safety and respondsability.
.


----------



## billt (Jun 10, 2018)

Got a new Ruger SR-1911 I need to crank up.


----------



## IKE (Jun 10, 2018)

billt said:


> Got a new Ruger SR-1911 I need to crank up.



Good looking Ruger let us know how she shoots.

I went back and forth between getting the stainless Remington R1 or the stainless Ruger SR-1911 and finally went with the R1.....I think the out of the box non skeltonized / old school military hammer and trigger look on the R1 was the deal breaker for me.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 10, 2018)

billt said:


> Got a new Ruger SR-1911 I need to crank up.



Does that one field strip any easier than the typical 1911?
I had a Springfield Ultra compact that I dearly loved, but was a doozy to strip and put back.





I'm a big fan of Ruger, and have the 357 as my go to


----------



## Matrix (Jun 10, 2018)

All gun debate posts have been removed. Please not that this thread is in *Hobby *section and is not up for debate.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 10, 2018)

Matrix said:


> All gun debate posts have been removed. Please not that this thread is in *Hobby *section and is not up for debate.



No idea what that means.

Did I do something bad?


----------



## Matrix (Jun 10, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> No idea what that means.
> 
> Did I do something bad?


This thread is talking about guns as a hobby in the Hobby section other than the "Hot Topics" forum, those who are anti-guns shouldn't jump in to ruin the fun. Anti or pro gun debate shouldn't happen in the "Hobby" section.

No, you didn't do anything bad.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 10, 2018)

Matrix said:


> This thread is talking about guns as a hobby in the Hobby section other than the "Hot Topics" forum, those who are anti-guns shouldn't jump in to ruin the fun. Anti or pro gun debate shouldn't happen in the "Hobby" section.
> 
> No, you didn't do anything bad.



Gotcha

I hadn't seen the debate, just locked on that sweet 1911

cheers


----------



## billt (Jun 11, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Does that one field strip any easier than the typical 1911?



It's about the same. The biggest issue with 1911's is taking your time reinserting the slide stop.


----------



## billt (Jun 11, 2018)

IKE said:


> Good looking Ruger let us know how she shoots.
> 
> I went back and forth between getting the stainless Remington R1 or the stainless Ruger SR-1911 and finally went with the R1.....I think the out of the box non skeltonized / old school military hammer and trigger look on the R1 was the deal breaker for me.



I couldn't make up my mind between the Remington and the Ruger either.... So I got both.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2018)

I haven't been to the range for a long time , due to Rotator cuff tendinitis. It's taken a year for it to almost recover, so after I get back from overseas I think I'll go and over to the range and get some practice in...


----------

